# Calendar Font Colour



## dangerboy (28 Jul 2013)

Mike;

A request for the next time you are tinkering with the layout of the site.  Can you look at changing the colour of the font used in the calender.  Currently it is a green type on a green background which makes it hard to read except for the current day.  I have attached a screenshot to show how it is appearing on my computer.

Thanks


----------



## dangerboy (29 Aug 2016)

I am bumping this thread as I think my eyes are getting worse, anyway if you have some spare time can you please look at changing the font for the calendar.


----------



## Lumber (30 Aug 2016)

Alternatively, you could use "Milnet.ca" instead of "Army.ca".

Just my personal opinion, but the bright green of army.ca is just atrocious.

The grey is much easier on the eyes and doesn't light up your office like a Christmas tree.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 May 2017)

After just 4 short years, this request is now complete.


----------

